# It Must Be SPRINGTIME!!



## FRC (Aug 4, 2018)

As the temperatures begin to rise, and the sun makes a more pronounced daily appearance; Our thoughts(and forum posts) move miraculously away from range, degradation, and BMS recalibrations. It just struck me that the BOD(***** Of the Day), has suddenly returned to issues with AP and FSD and away from problems with the battery.

Perhaps this is coincidence, but I DOUBT IT! I see the change in our posts as proof positive that the biggest issue affecting range is the cold. Not degradation or an imbalanced BMS. Don't misunderstand me, these things still matter; just not nearly as much as ambient temperature.

So lets enjoy the weather and our increasing range!

[We now return you to our current BOD]


----------



## iChris93 (Feb 3, 2017)

I love watching my efficiency get back under 250 wh/mi with warm weather.


----------



## TrevP (Oct 20, 2015)

I love the warm weather and everything it brings:

Better efficiency
Enjoyable day trips
Better mood


----------

